

Ask HN: Review our app, textpanda (web-based input shortcuts for the lazy) - tr4nslator
http://textpanda.com

======
tr4nslator
After getting such useful feedback on HN for typd.in this week (special thanks
to huhtenberg/LogicHoleFlaw/ken), I thought I'd put our next project out there
to get some more ideas.

textpanda is a simple bookmarklet that lets you define shortcuts for any text
input on the web (think _really_ simple emacs bindings). Since it's more of a
quick proof of concept than anything, we're not quite sure what to add next
(functions and other dynamic replacement? real user authentication?
subscriptions to other users' macros?) and would love to hear what you guys
think.

------
dmr83457
Very cool. Will be using this regularly.

Only problem I see is that the panda attaches to the very bottom right of text
areas and can be oscured by scrollbars

~~~
tr4nslator
That's a good point. Fixed.

------
truebosko
How do I actually use this on other sites? Seems I can't or am I missing
something?

Also you probably know this but if I make the abbreviation: hh = hello hello
Then add another one like: hhy = hello hello to you

hh is replaced with "hello hello" before I can finish typing hhy.

------
babyshake
This is almost as cool as typd.in! I wonder if there's a good way for the two
to work together...

------
jollyjerry
I like the idea and interface a lot. It'd be nice if there was browser
extensions to turn this on by default rather than to have to click a
bookmarklet to have it enabled.

------
brm
I'd pay you and you're not charging me...

Simple doesn't have to be free, I'd gladly pay 5 bucks a month to have this,
so why not start charging?

~~~
timcederman
I pay $10 a month to use a cell phone, and you'd happily pay $5 for a keyboard
shortcut?

~~~
redorb
i agree nice service, but not chargeable ....

~~~
tr4nslator
I agree. It's not monetizable in its current state, but I'm curious what
features you think would get it closer, such as:

* more rich replacement (including functions/regex) * dynamic content like stock prices * ability to chain expansions quasi-recursively * SSL / privacy

As a reference point, TextExpander
(<http://www.smileonmymac.com/TextExpander/>) is an OS X app that offers
similar functionality, and it's $30.

------
rksprst
When you type an abbreviation, if you type a comma right after that, the
expanded text is doubled. I'm assuming this is a bug?

~~~
tr4nslator
I'm having trouble recreating this. What's your OS/browser?

~~~
rksprst
Safari 3.1.2 on OS X 10.5.5 (I think). Just tried it now and it works fine. I
might have been on Server 2008 with Firefox, it was 8 days ago... (I know late
reply)

------
jcapote
Excellent execution. It's earned a place on my toolbar. +1 User

------
kirpekar
no lol?

